# My Drawings



## derekv (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, im new on this forum. Here are some of my drawings i did in highschool and recently. pls give me some feedback. Thanks!









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing. You should create an album on your profile page and upload them into your album. Welcome to our forum.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow! Those are really good! I like them all but especially the car! 

I used to paint antique cars for people. Enjoyed it. 

Very nice job! You've got talent.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really very very good!


----------

